# What to wear to a Glenn Beck rally



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Removed.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

It is not proper to mock others who are not as fortunate as you in matters of intellect.


----------



## dwebber18 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey at least he had the respect to tuck his shirt in to his athletic shorts, and I'm sure those are his dress socks.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Isn't the event tomorrow?? 

Looks like some typical out of towners to me.

But you won't know for sure until they stand on the left to block up the escalors!! :icon_headagainstwal


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

is she scratching her butt?


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

That's just another example of the basic American tourist "uniform" you'll see all over the world. Despite your attempt at a cheap political shot, the tourist uniform crosses political and cultural lines.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Him*



tocqueville said:


> I couldn't resist. As seen today on the DC metro. Both shirt and hat have strong, patriotic themes:
> 
> ">


Looks like a turkey wearing an eagle to me!


----------



## JDC (Dec 2, 2006)

When you're 5'8" and buying XXL something is terribly wrong with your waistline.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

YoungClayB said:


> is she scratching her butt?


It's the VPL tug...


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Racer said:


> Despite your attempt at a cheap political shot...


There is a place for that on AAAC.

Just not here!!


----------



## Racer (Apr 16, 2010)

Exactly. This thread should never have been posted here, for numerous reasons.


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

He couldn't be going to the Beckistany rally, no brown shirt, brown pants, and jack boots.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I only meant to inform anyone who's planning to attend the rally but is unsure of what to wear.

Yes, the rally is tomorrow. But I noticed a clear up-tick today in the number of tourists with aggressive patriotic gear (lots of eagles and slogans, as opposed to the usual flags or red-white-and-blue), which I'm convinced is correlated to this weekend's events. In DC one develops an eye for trends among tourists and conference attendees. The metro was also full of women attending a "women of faith" conference. They were sartorially indistinguishable from the average tourists and only gave themselves away because of their name tags and their numbers. A few months ago there was a college republican conference, and sure enough, the number of young preppies in the metro was way up. A well dressed bunch, I'll give them that. Much better looking than the clowns who turn up for the big anti-IMF rallies.

DC is a terrific place for people watching, particularly form a sartorial point of view. One of my favorite DC events is a big international police conference. For a few days the metro is full of smartly dressed policemen from all over the world. I first noticed when I bumped into two German cops and was briefly very confused as to where I was. Similarly, I routinely see military officers in terrific uniforms, plus US military personnel in their best dress. I recently saw a UK officer who looked glorious with a broad red belt (sash?) around his khaki uniform and beautiful shoes that looked like deeply polished brown oxfords. Sharp.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I won't argue with that. Moderator: feel free to delete or transfer.



Racer said:


> Exactly. This thread should never have been posted here, for numerous reasons.


----------



## Bartolo (Mar 2, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> I only meant to inform anyone who's planning to attend the rally but is unsure of what to wear.


 uh huh


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Much better looking than the clowns who turn up for the big anti-IMF rallies.


...and sweeter smelling!!


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Is there no policing on this forum? This really is not the place and many of the comments are frankly crude, juvenile and insulting regardless of one's political views. I've said it before...I come here to read about fashion and take a break from all the liberal vs. conservative clap trap that is everywhere these days. Give us who come here for the fashion a break! Some of you need to grow up.


----------



## Pentheos (Jun 30, 2008)

Highly offensive and legally dubious. But hey, you got to make fun of Republitards, and now it's time for some arugala and lobster.


----------



## El_Abogado (Apr 21, 2009)

harvey_birdman said:


> It is not proper to mock others who are not as fortunate as you in matters of intellect.


Who is being mocked, and who is not so fortunate, intellectually speaking?

I remember when tolerance was a cornerstone of liberalism. . . .


----------



## ATLien (Jan 6, 2009)

tocqueville said:


> Removed.


Thanks - last thing I wanna read about here is Glenn.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Saltydog said:


> This really is not the place and *many of the comments are frankly crude,* juvenile and insulting....some of you need to grow up.


You do realize you're in the Interchange, no? And so far the crudest remark I've read is your telling us to grow up.


----------



## Epaminondas (Oct 19, 2009)

El_Abogado said:


> I remember when tolerance was a cornerstone of liberalism. . . .


Ha, if that was ever the case, it was at least 70 years ago. "Liberalism" now enjoys the haughty status being the preferred programming of the "enlightened." Now that thet the PC police are about (especially on campuses - or is it campusi? I strugle) we enjoy free speech so long as it is not "hate speech" which roughly equates to normal commentary usually aceptable to anyone of conventional upbringing, morality, or of conventional polticial views.


----------



## Peachey Carnehan (Apr 18, 2009)

The only political comment I want to make is that Liberal and Conservative don't mean the same thing in American politics that they did a generation ago, and Glenn Beck shouldn't be seen as a typical Conservative anymore than Al Franken should be seen as the epitome of American Liberalism. When did Reagan and Kennedy cease to be our examples of these ideals?


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Peak and Pine said:


> You do realize you're in the Interchange, no? And so far the crudest remark I've read is your telling us to grow up.


No...clicked on the sidebar. Thought it was the Fashion or Trad Forum. If not...then I apologize.


----------



## Country Irish (Nov 10, 2005)

The appropriate dress for Glen Beck rally is a t shirt with a picture of beck and the caption "I'm with Stupid".
A little arrow is optional to assist those who really are with Beck to understand the connection.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Epaminondas said:


> ...we enjoy free speech so long as it is not "hate speech" which roughly equates to normal commentary usually aceptable to anyone of conventional upbringing, morality, or of conventional polticial views.


I'm not understanding you. Are you defining _hate speech_ or _free speech_? I hope it's the latter.


----------

